# Este é o saco de meus sentimentos



## marcolinocro

I have to translate _This is the sack/bag of my feelings_

it's correct:

_Este é o saco de meus sentimentos_    ???


Thank a lot!


----------



## joaosilva

Well, I supose you're not aware of the fact saco (specially for Brazilian speakers) is, in a vulgar speech, the scrotum... Just in case you need the information in the future and avoid mistakes.

Este é o saco dos meus sentimentos
Or if you want to change a little bit the sentence:
Este é o meu saco de sentimentos. You might want to change saco for mala (wallet), caixa (box)... to start avoiding mistakes. You never know when you are going to face a dirty mind...


----------



## marcolinocro

Thank a lot.

I didn't know the vulgar undertone of saco  

When I was in Lisbon (some years ago) I called saco the bag that you take in the supermarket to put inside your shopping


----------



## joaosilva

Oh! don't worry! I think I alarmed you. I'm sorry!
Saco is that bag in particular and many others. I supose when ever you will be confronted with something like what I said before you will clearly notice the differences.

I would avoid o meu saco/o teu saco, etc.
No problem with: Pode-me dar um saco, por favor?


----------



## Vanda

Saco can have - or not - a vulgar tone, it depends on the context. I think I'd say: Esta é a bolsa dos meus sentimentos. Anyway, it is not a common thing to say. Give me sometime to figure out a common correspondence.


----------



## marcolinocro

I'm writing a short novel placed in Lisboa. I'm writing in italian, but  -sometime- a put some portugues sentence. 
The main character, before going to Lisboa, was a cynic guy, who hated everyone and dind't want to have any love affairs.

In Lisboa He start to change himself and feels emotion and love.
One night, he find a _saco_ in the street. 
And he says "_Este é o saco dos meus sentimentos_". 
This is a metaphor of his heart, full of joy, happy and feelings.

I want to use the word_ saco_ because it's poor, cheap, not "fashion", isn't it?

_Bolsa_ remembers me a beautiful woman's bag, more chic and, I guess and in my personal opinion, the true love is a _saco_: something probably not nice, ugly, but useful, you can put all your feelling without problems.


----------



## Joca

marcolinocro said:


> I have to translate _This is the sack/bag of my feelings_
> 
> it's correct:
> 
> _Este é o saco de meus sentimentos_ ???
> 
> 
> Thank a lot!


 
What do you really mean by the sack/bag of my feelings?

What is the context?

How do you feel about your feelings? Are you ashamed of them? 

*Bolsa* is better than *saco*, but *bolsa* is a rather feminine word. Usually women carry *bolsas*, not men. I think we need another word in Portuguese...


----------



## Joca

marcolinocro said:


> I'm writing a short novel placed in Lisboa. I'm writing in italian, but -sometime- a put some portugues sentence.
> The main character, before going to Lisboa, was a cynic guy, who hated everyone and dind't want to have any love affairs.
> 
> In Lisboa He start to change himself and feels emotion and love.
> One night, he find a _saco_ in the street.
> And he says "_Este é o saco dos meus sentimentos_".
> This is a metaphor of his heart, full of joy, happy and feelings.
> 
> I want to use the word_ saco_ because it's poor, cheap, not "fashion", isn't it?
> 
> _Bolsa_ remembers me a beautiful woman's bag, more chic and, I guess and in my personal opinion, the true love is a _saco_: something probably not nice, ugly, but useful, you can put all your feelling without problems.


 
Okay, now I have got a better picture of what you mean.

Now I think *saco* is a better choice than *bolsa*, but at the same time *saco* conveys the idea of a mess, of things that are not really valuable. I am still searching for another term...


----------



## marcolinocro

Thank!

You are very nice


----------



## joaosilva

Joca said:


> *Bolsa* is better than *saco*, but *bolsa* is a rather feminine word. Usually women carry *bolsas*, not men. I think we need another word in Portuguese...


 Hey Joca, welcome to the XXI century... 
I don't even remember when it stopped being that way!


----------



## Joca

Well, I can't find anything beyond *saco*, except *sacola*.

_Eis o saco/a sacola dos meus sentimentos/das minhas emoções._

Or a little inversion:

_Trago meus sentimentos/minhas emoções neste saco/nesta sacola._



joaosilva said:


> Hey Joca, welcome to the XXI century...
> I don't even remember when it stopped being that way!


 
Oh, I think I know what you mean.

The fact is that I was waking from a dream and I was unable to think clearly until I was fully awaken. lol


----------



## marcolinocro

joaosilva said:


> Hey Joca, welcome to the XXI century...
> I don't even remember when it stopped being that way!




Depends..

If I like I carry woman's bag.
If I don't like, I don't carry it.

It I like saco, I carry saco..

Depends.

In the XXI century, we can carry everything we want


----------



## joaosilva

marcolinocro said:


> Depends..
> 
> If I like I carry woman's bag.
> If I don't like, I don't carry it.
> 
> It I like saco, I carry saco..
> 
> Depends.
> 
> In the XXI century, we can carry everything we want



 That's right!


----------



## Joca

marcolinocro said:


> Depends..
> 
> If I like I carry woman's bag.
> If I don't like, I don't carry it.
> 
> It I like saco, I carry saco..
> 
> Depends.
> 
> In the XXI century, *we can carry everything we want*


 

Except that you should not carry too much guilt.


----------



## machadinho

Alguém poderia dar um contexto? Tem mochila também.


----------



## Joca

Mas o que ele achou na rua foi um saco, não uma mochila.

O contexto foi dado acima.

Anyway, I think it is better to say:

_Neste saco carrego (todos) os meus sentimentos._
_Neste saco pus (todos) os meus sentimentos._
_Este saco carrega (todos) os meus sentimentos._
_Este saco contém (todos) os meus sentimentos._

Rather than:

_Este é o saco dos meus sentimentos._


----------



## marta12

Também poderia ser:

Este é o saco onde estão (todos) os meus sentimentos.

Gosto da expressão "Este é o saco", talvez por implicar, subjectivamente, um pouco de surpresa, como se a realidade o apanhasse desprevenido. Também dá a ideia de, além de estar a falar consigo próprio, poder estar a falar com os outros, sejam os outros quem forem.


----------



## machadinho

Sei lá, como disse o Carfer, "há palavras que nos atraem ou nos repugnam sem que para isso tenhamos nenhum motivo consciente ou racional. É o caso."

Já eu desconfio que se trata do tipo de expressão que *não* merece uma tradução tão ao pé da letra, seja saco, bolsa, mala, sacola, mochila. Por que não alguma coisa mais singela como caixinha com meus afetos ou algo que o valha?

Sem contar que essa história de meus sentimentos tem um ar assim meio lúgubre, não?


----------



## sniperthebest

A caixa dos meus sentimentos ou baú dos meus sentimentos...


----------



## Johannes

o baú dos meus sentimentos... (2)


----------



## machadinho

Insisto, afetos.



> *Sentimento* [...] _sentimentos_ s.m.pl. —9 conjunto das qualidades ou tendências morais de alguém —10 m.q. pêsames (Houaiss)


 Se não quiserem afetos, sugiro caixinha com as coisas que senti.


----------

